# How to trim certain plants?



## youdunnome (Jan 26, 2011)

Okay I have plant like this one how should I trim it?

http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=768+820&pcatid=820


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

firstly sorry m8 but i dunno how you can trim it but also are you sure its this or does it look like it as it could we be Amazon sword.

Also if you do have the radical sword then just to let you know they can get VERY big.


----------



## youdunnome (Jan 26, 2011)

Found them on a different website here they are...

http://www.petsolutions.com/storefr...endtii-crypt-potted-/prodRedWendtiiCrypt.html

http://www.petsolutions.com/storefr...tii-crypt-potted-/prodBronzeWendtiiCrypt.html


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

just cut or pull it apart above the roots. I've done that with my Barter's Anubias and now I have five new plants!


----------



## iheartfish:) (Jan 19, 2011)

You and your Barters Anubias...


----------

